# Solved: I can't install Pharaoh on my Windows XP SP2



## BPyser1 (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm trying to install Pharaoh on my Windows XP SP2 system. When I run the autorun and click install, it goes to the "pre installation wizard screen", but only reaches 92% before it closes and no setup screen shows up at all. Can someone help me fix this problem, Thanks 
On my dad's computer, the same thing happens only it closes at 99%.
BTW, this also happens on my other City Building Series Games (by Impressions Games, Sierra) including Caesar III.

Here are the stats of my computer...

Processor: AMD Duron(tm) Processor, MMX, 3D Now, ~750 MHz
Operating System: Windows XP SP2 Professional Edition
Memory: 192 RAM
Computer: Compaq 
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce2 MX/MX 400, 64 MB
Resolution: 1024 X 768 
Free Space Available: 3.36 GB

I have the latest drivers updated and installed. I've also tried the compatibility wizard with no success.


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

Is there enough room on the hard drive to install the game?


----------



## BPyser1 (Jun 29, 2005)

Yeah, I have over 3 GB on my computer. The game only takes up 600 MB.


----------



## BPyser1 (Jun 29, 2005)

Sorry for the double post, but, does the SP2 of Windows XP have any bugs on it that would prevent me from playing this game???


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Two things:

1) You should be running the SETUP.EXE file under Windows 95 or 98 compatability. This will ensure that it's running under the correct conditions.

2) I ran into a problem where if you install certain games from Impression Games, (Paraoh / Cleopatra, Ceaser III, Emporer: Road to Middle Kingdom) when you install one and set up the other, instead of installing it will ask you if you want to uninstall. This is a unknown issue and I made a posting here on the forum. Maybe this issue is the reason you are having problems.


----------



## BPyser1 (Jun 29, 2005)

I tried compatibility for both Windows 95 and 98.
Still... it does the same error.
The only game I tried to install on my Windows XP is Pharaoh, not Caesar, Emperor, or Cleopatra.
Someone on another forum said it had to deal with a broken installshield wizard, but I don't know how to fix that.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You said that the problem happened with Ceaser, I'm assuming you got the bundle pack. Anyways I wanted to let you know about the issue when you do finally get it installed.

Check here for your question.


----------



## BPyser1 (Jun 29, 2005)

Okay, I reinstalled installshield to make it have the latest version, the game still won't work. I also tried Zeus and the same thing happens. So Caesar III, Pharaoh, and Zeus (I tried Emperor Rise of the Middle Kingdom and it works). 
Tidas4Yuna, I bought all these games "a la carte" not in the bundle pack, Great Empires (I think that's what it's called).
Any other ideas???


----------



## BPyser1 (Jun 29, 2005)

YAY, I DID IT!!!!! 
I just went to my computer/properties/advanced/environment variables
then changed the directories of temp and tmp to C:\temp
Works Fine Now


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

huh, that's interesting...

what do you mean by a la carte anyways.


----------



## BPyser1 (Jun 29, 2005)

"a la carte"
Meaning I bought the games separately, and not in any bundle pack. They say the error with Emperor and Pharaoh comes from buying Pharaoh in the bundle pack. I bought the games as they first came out.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I see.

Did you get the error that I mentioned too? If not then I guess that the error only applies to the bundle pack


----------



## BPyser1 (Jun 29, 2005)

No, I successfully installed both Emperor and Pharaoh without any problems


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Well, then we know now that it's the pack


----------



## veronica55 (Jul 28, 2005)

yes when &#305; click install in autorun or click setup in cd it gives an error :
autoexec.nt. system file isn't suitable to run microsoft windows applications by ms-dos. and closes why does this happen? and I can not load my saved files resident evil2 under xp is there any solutions please help me


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Check out my thread on the error


----------



## veronica55 (Jul 28, 2005)

thanks a lot it works yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## etat1230 (Jul 28, 2005)

Working on XP Professional SP2... insert the CD, Autorun brings up the menu and when I click on "Install" nothing happens.

Any suggestions??


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Do control-alt-del and see if the setup installer is still running


----------



## etat1230 (Jul 28, 2005)

yes, setup.exe is running.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Did you put it in Windows 95 or 98 compatability mode?


----------



## etat1230 (Jul 28, 2005)

I have no idea how to do that.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Right click on SETUP.EXE and then click properties. Under Compatability tab, check the box for Run Under... then choose Windows 98. Apply and OK that. Try running SETUP.EXE again.


----------



## etat1230 (Jul 28, 2005)

Ok, I tried that. Doesn't seem to have worked. When I Ctrl+Alt+Delete, it shows two programs running, setup.exe and wowexec.exe (as it did prior to changing the compatibility feature).


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

did you try the other compatibility modes?


----------



## etat1230 (Jul 28, 2005)

Yes, I tried all four modes (Windows 95, Windows 98/Me, Windows NT, and Windows 2000).


----------



## Asterisk (Dec 9, 2006)

^ Have exactly the same issue. Setup is in memory, nothing's going on at all. Can run setup 10 times, but only 1 wowexec and setup copy is gonna be in the memory and nothing will happen. Help!


----------



## Asterisk (Dec 9, 2006)

I will wait.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Did you put it in compatibility mode? Do you have any other Sierra games?


----------



## Asterisk (Dec 9, 2006)

I've tried everything possible from this thread and VUGames community forum.

Then I just let it have a last hit. SAFE MODE. It worked PERFECTLY. Installed it from the Safe Mode and after restarting in a Normal mode I can play it without problem.

Thanx to me. 

P.S. I also have Zeus. Haven't tried it yet. Gotta find it first. It's buried somewhere... hahaha..... I'm happy!

P.S.S. I will try to find the service that causes problem later and will write the answer if I find it here. Hang on tight.


----------



## Karibug (Dec 22, 2006)

Hi, Cleopatra runs the intall but when i hit install on pharaoh it just sits there and never opesn the install. I tried to do it manually by opening the setup.exe but an error comes up saying " f:/setup.EXE is not a valid win32 application. what does this mean? how do i get it up to install?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Right click on SETUP.EXE on the CD and then click properties. Under Compatability tab, check the box for Run Under... then choose Windows 98. Apply and OK that. Try running SETUP.EXE again.


----------



## Karibug (Dec 22, 2006)

Any other ideas? i ran it under all the different options and it keeps giving me the same error


----------



## Asterisk (Dec 9, 2006)

Have you tried Safe Mode? Sometimes it's useful to read the whole thread and try what people tried.


----------



## Darkie7 (Dec 23, 2006)

Hey guys can you help me?
I installed Pharaoh, then Cleopatra. Everything seem'd fine, no problems occured while installing. Said i have to restart windows. I did that, but there were no shortcuts on my desktop. I tried running the game from the folder it was installed to, but it got me an error message. i tried thru the start>all programs, but it got me the same error message. When i put the cd in the pc, it doesnt run the game, but it opens the instlation wizard again. I restarted the pc once more, but now it doesn't even get me the error message so i can't show you guys. Pleeease? Any ideas?  

the thing that pisses me off the most is that i JUST bought the game! the pirate versions work, but now that i actualy got an original, it doesn't. Help if you can, please.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

uninstall everything and reinstall.


----------



## redzimmer (Aug 18, 2007)

I have tried all of these and the game does not work.

Here is what I have:

1. I install the game with no problem.

2. I restart.

3. I click on the Start Bar and go to Sierra in the menu and click on the Pharaoh icon.

4. Nothing happens.

I have tried all compatabilities (I have Windows XP) to no avail.


----------



## kyrogue (Sep 3, 2007)

I am having the same issues with Emperor. I install it, it installs fine, I patch it, it patches fine, but it will not run when i start it up. I use Process Explorer to see if it's even starting up, I see it start up for a few seconds before shutting down.

I really love my older games and hope to figure out how to make this work, I havent tried it with Pharoah/Cleopatra (it's a bundle), or Zues yet.

I am running on Windows XP Media Center Edition SP2


----------



## STriddk (Apr 15, 2008)

Basicly i have a bit of the same problem as the posters above me. When i put my Pharaoh CD in my Dvd drive it wont start up, so i enter my drive to try to make it install manually.

Here is the problem though: When i try to click on my D: drive everything freezez, and when i hit ctrl+alt+delete it says the program does not answer.

I have just updated my drivers and it did not help.

I would be happy if somebody could help me!

regards.

Striddk


----------

